# The tank gods have shined down upon me :)



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Always on the lookout on Craigslist for deals, I've been looking for larger tanks lately. I just recently picked up what I thought may be the best deal I've came across, a 160 8 ft wood tank for 100.00 1 month ago. But I was wrong!

So I'd been in touch with someone selling a 180 gallon for best offer. Wanted to take a look at it and he emails back stating it's sold. Just for curiosity and to punish myself for not emailing sooner I asked him how much it sold for. He tells me 200.00 and the buyer doing the takedown and taking all fish. Upset that I missed the deal I replied back telling him if the deal fell through to please call me right away. 1 week goes by and he calls me, says the buyer didn't come through with the cash. By this point I had decided to spend my "economic stimulus" on a flat screen tv, so I was again broke  But I decided I would go to take a look anyway and that I would somehow manage to aquire this tank if it was a real deal. The buyer explains he hasn't had too many takers on this and as I stand there in utter disbelief he says to me " you can have it if you just get it outta here, all I ask is that you keep the angels till they die". I guess he was pretty attached to them. I try my hardest to keep from looking like this :drooling: as I carefully reply " uh yeah, I guess I can do that for you" ! Boy was I happy that day. In all I got a 180 gallon tank with pine stand, glass tops, lights, 2 large HOB whisper filters (which I will keep as back ups or whatever), 2 heaters, gravel and fish. I have re-homed a few of the large fish. Kept 3 nice angels, 2 are the largest Angels I have ever seen. I plan on putting them with tetra's, barbs etc in a new to be decided upon show tank for the living room. I've wanted a tank with a mix of large and small fish so these angels will be perfect.

Now the big decision is what to put in the 180. What would you do with it? So far 2 things come to mind. A Frontosa tank with other Tang tankmates, or another mixed african tank with larger species. I'm leaning towards the Frontosa tank, but I'm not a one speices tank type of person so I will have to have other "appropriate tank mates to keep me happy.

I still have the 8 ft 160 sitting empty in the garage but at this point I don't know if I will be able to keep it. I live in a small bungalow, and my wife has been very understanding of my hobby to this point but I feel I'm nearing the end of additions. I've finally started to piss her off 

MTS has taken hold.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Great deal... I don't have any ideas for stocking though, Haps are my choice though.

Mind posting pics and sizes of those angels? I've never seen full grown ones before though.

~Ed


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

can't go wrong with some monster central americans.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

i would do the frontosa colony... and you're "other" species could be some shell dwellers or leleupi...

Check out http://www.fmueller.com for some good ideas dealing with a front tank.

I believe his is also an 8 footer... but a 240 gal if I remember correctly.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

edouthirt said:


> i would do the frontosa colony... and you're "other" species could be some shell dwellers or leleupi...
> 
> Check out http://www.fmueller.com for some good ideas dealing with a front tank.
> 
> I believe his is also an 8 footer... but a 240 gal if I remember correctly.


Yeah, I have seen this before. I met him actually at the last OCA show. This is exactly what I was thinking of. I love his set up. I have to decide if I want to take on the task of doing a real background like that or not. I haven't done a home made background but if I do it will be somethign like his. I have no desire to mess with styro / concrete.

In will post some pics of the angels later tonight or tomorrow. They are about the size of adult Discus.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome deal! :thumb:

Now, when you get tired of your tanks, you are going to pass them down to me free, right? Just like how it happened for you.
Of coarse, as long as I take care of your existing fish. (The angels sound awesome, too!) 

Be sure to air up the tires on your Mercury Mountaineer before you load up those tanks and drive to Dallas, Texas. I am not paying for gas (or new tires or new shocks) right? :lol:

So you must be where I caught the MTS. I had no idea that it was contagious from half way across the USA.

Again, sweet deal!
Don't forget to add photos to your My Tanks section, so we see the progress.

L8r,
Michael


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

How many of your friends did you need to enlist to carry these tanks???? How big of a truck did you need????


----------

